# Randomly shutting down because of anti surge protection



## df606 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just today my computer randomly started shutting down every few minutes. Every time it boots I see that the motherboard's anti surge protection was tripped. I built this computer about a year ago and it amazingly worked out of the box so I haven't had to do any detective work until now.

I'm not really sure where to start looking. At first I was sure it was the PSU but after googling around I figured my motherboard could be faulty or there could be a short somewhere. In a similar thread, someone suggested trying to run the computer unattached to the case so that's my next step. I want to try swapping parts out but I don't have any extra parts with me at the moment.

Is there anything else I can do to figure out the cause of this problem?

Hardware, if it's relevant -
PSU - Corsair TX650W
Mobo - ASUS M4A77T
CPU - AMD X6 1090T


----------



## df606 (Nov 17, 2011)

Where the heck is the edit button for posts? I don't always double post, but when I do, it's because I can't find the edit button. Sorry guys.

I tried plugging my computer into a different socket and it seems to be working fine. I guess I freaked out too soon. I'm going to leave it on overnight and see if it shuts down.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you found the problem and hopefully that will take care of it.


----------



## df606 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, after leaving the computer on all day, it shut down twice. So it's not just the outlet.

If there is a possibility that my outlets are being funky and actually having power surges, is there any way I can test for that?

My roommates all have laptops, which due to their using batteries instead of a constant power source, won't shut off from a power surge. I think. So I have no idea if this is affecting them or not.


----------



## nybigapple (Nov 15, 2011)

When you say you changed the socket, are you saying you plug your computer directly into the wall outlet? You should be using a good surge protector at the minimum and ideally a universal power supply.

Running your motherboard outside of the case would help eliminate the possibility that some stray object in your case is touching your motherboard and shorting it. A better option would be to swap out the power supply as you suspected. Have you checked your voltages?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what video card is in it


----------



## df606 (Nov 17, 2011)

The computer was previously plugged into a power strip with a surge protector built in. It's now plugged directly into a wall outlet. Ironically, the computer shut down more frequently when it was plugged into the surge protector.

I'll swap out the PSU if I can find someone with a spare.

I'm not sure how to check voltages or what exactly that entails.

The video card is a radeon 6870. I'm not at the computer right now so I can't look up the other specs.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Can you try the PC in another location? Either on a different circuit in the house or in another house.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with that card i would be at 750w or better


----------



## df606 (Nov 17, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Can you try the PC in another location? Either on a different circuit in the house or in another house.


When I moved the computer I moved it from my bedroom to my living room which I'm pretty sure is on a different circuit. If I have to, I'll go to another house.



dai said:


> with that card i would be at 750w or better


The PSU calculators I've used suggest merely 500w. The Newegg calculator, for instance, suggested ~500w. I'm currently reading the PSU sticky in this forum, however, it's pretty long. Are the calculators not to be trusted?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they are a rough guide to an experienced user

whatever is listed on the box for the card add 40% and it's in the ballpark


----------



## df606 (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay. My computer is running caseless so I can rule out the odd chance that the case is causing it. The mobo is sitting on top of the box it came in. Do I need to worry about leaving the computer on for an extended period of time, like a day? Could the mobo possibly set the box on fire?

I'm borrowing a graphics card and a 1000w psu so I'll be able to check those parts tomorrow.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

some people leave them that way for months i don't think it is likely to heat up any where near going to flames


----------

